# Which of these is the best camera?



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fujifilm FinePix S4000 vs Sony DSC- TX9 vs Canon SX130IS

Suggest which one is the best & why? please provide thorough explanation for your choice. thank you.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

U r comparing 3 different genere of cams...A long zoom a compact and a middle of both

If u want a pocketable cam its better to take Sony tx9...it got good reviews

Canon SX130 IS is very good for learning photography, it have excellent pic quality and great zoom....but its big and fat and use alkaline battery...

Sorry donno about fujifilm one..I think its launched recently soo didnt got any reviews too.

Its actually upto you...U want to carry your cam everywthere in pocket and need a stylish small cam then sony TX9 is for you

U can carry a pouch in hand and wanna learn photography beyond auto mode  then get SX130IS


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 23, 2011)

i was comparing them because they are priced quite similarly. so, as per your vies, for better photography SX130IS is better? i am not concerned about the size.


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 23, 2011)

compare their features here:

*i.imgur.com/70UIz.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

dont compare on paper...actually convinence to take everywhere is very important..

I have a DSLR but also keep a p&s cam sony T100 which is similar to Tx9...very small and pocketable...

anyways if size dosnt matter get SX130IS...great cam


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanx for your replies.... what camera would you suggest for video recording or shooting short videos? Storage, video shooting duration or battery backup is not an issue but should produce excellent video quality. the budget is within 20k (preferably within 15k). suggest between digicams & handycams. i've checked some entry level handycams but their video output is not upto par with TX9 or SX130IS. 

Please suggest soon. thanx.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont have much idea about handycams..never purchased one

But decide on your priority ...if picture is 1st and video is 2nd then get SX130IS...just that it uses alkaline pencil cells...soo always have to carry spare ones..coz recharging those will take almost 12-15 hours.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 23, 2011)

Any suggestions from P & S  kind ?

Canon IXUS 105
Canon IXUS 130
Canon IXUS 120 IS


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

@himadri_sm

I suggest you to go for the Canon SX130IS it's a great cam in that budget and perfect for your needs..
I am telling you this from a personal experience as i own an SX130IS....

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

yu may also consider nikon 100P, can record videos, decent zoom, well featured. under 20k, yu will get 500P i suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 25, 2011)

can you recommend some websites where i can check/ purchase Cameras? I need indian Prices. thanx.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

bro u can try smartshoppers, flipkart, jjmehta.com


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

A bit off-topic but can anyone suggest me a good Tripod for my Canon SX130IS ??


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 27, 2011)

*Please suggest me a digi cam within Rs. 10,000. My pref. is good picture quality, high resolution, handy pocketable and for non professional 

Thank you.*


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2011)

am·nesiac said:


> *Please suggest me a digi cam within Rs. 10,000. My pref. is good picture quality, high resolution, handy pocketable and for non professional
> 
> Thank you.*



Get sony H55 or Wx1 ...both in your budget and very good at that price


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Get sony H55 or Wx1 ...both in your budget and very good at that price




*Thanks Buddy!*


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 13, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> A bit off-topic but can anyone suggest me a good Tripod for my Canon SX130IS ??



Any simple tripod from this page would do for that camera.

SLIK CORPORATION - The most copied line of tripods today


----------



## Sounava (Apr 14, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> A bit off-topic but can anyone suggest me a good Tripod for my Canon SX130IS ??


For such a small and light weight camera, even the Simpex 333 will do, which costs around 500 bucks.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

@NikhilVerma and @Sounava
Thanks guys, I will see which Tripod is VFM and then buy it from what you people have suggested...


----------

